# Buster & Sugar



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Here are our pups after being groomed...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow They are adorable. Thanks for sharing the pictures. They are big guys now. Cute.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are very cute!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

How did you get Buster to stay on the stool? 

They look very cute.


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Buster will do anything for a liver treat...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They look adorable. Nothing like a beautiful hav freshly groomed. Makes me want to get them done today. They have grown up so much. Beatiful babies.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Adorable! they look great, and so grown up.


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

It is amazing they are going to be 8 months old in a few days.
Kids and puppies grow up so fast, or is it time that moves so fast.
We never realize how quick it goes when we are young, summers seemed to last forever. Now every minute of the day is precious.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Such a good-looking pair! Such pretty coloring! Nothing like a freshly groomed Hav! Yes, time does pass much too quickly!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh – they look so cute. I was wondering how yours were looking since I know you had said you were going to let their hair/fur grow. Thank for posting the pictures. (Tony & Milo are Buster & Sugar's littler mates)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look great! I will chime in with everyone else - they are growing up so fast!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just adorable!!! They look like they smell good too!!


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

They smelled good for a few days but it has been raining the last couple, so you know how that goes...


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

What a gorgeous batch of pups...all 4 of them!!!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Adorable! They look great. The stool is too cute.


----------

